# anyone have tried ISIS clinic Nicosia soon, i need your feedback



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

hi FF, i am planing to go to Cyprus on February for egg collection and transfer, i will do the transfer in Cyprus and if it worked successfuly the baby birth will be in Georgia through New life, i ve read good things about ISIS and dr, Mavrides that's why i chose it after many researches to find the best clinics, the first reason to choose it is that cyprus very close to Egypt, only one hour or less by flight, my first trial was in India, and believe me i couldnt bear the emotional pain for 12 hours ( flight from India to Egypt ) it was the worst 12 hours of my life, cant stop crying, very chocked and just want to go home as soon as possible to see my mom and cry on her shoulders! that's why i picked a closer place this time! anyways, i need your feedbacks if you did IVF in ISIS, did it work from the first time? heard about any successful stories there?


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Shabib, I think we are in the same place ritgh now. Searching for the best surrogacy agency and the most reputable clinic. As we are planning to go to Kharkov, seems to be decided, but... But I am not sure, as they don't want to send me contracts to be read before meeting. I just found the New Life in Georgia web site and they have their contracts over there to be read. You can even download them, so this is not a secret. Can you write something more about New Life in Georgia? What is the communication with them? And did you go just to cyprus, or did you go to Georgia at first? What says the law in Georgia about suurrogacy? In Ukraine IP are signed in Birth Certificate. Is it the same?
Wish you all the best!


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Selena 78, you will find out more about New life Georgia on New life Georgia threads, and i can tell you a brief about them, I knew about them through someone called Janine Oakman, she's a lovely person and very very helpful, she recommends for you the best clinics over the internet according to your medical case! Surrogacy is totaly legal in Georgia, the IP's names are written in the BC and that's guarenteed, Sophie who works in the clinic is very helpful as well and clear about averything from the begining, i dont know but i felt more comfortable with them than other clinics! they offered me 2 things, 1- to do the IVF and the baby birth in Georgia and 2- to do IVF in Cyprus with dr. Mavrides who is very good in that field, they will bring the surrogate to Cyprus fully prepared before the egg transfer, then after few days she will get back to Georgia where the baby delivery will be or that what i hope   .
i sent few clinics in Kharkov but didnt comfortable when they asked me to travel all that way for a meeting, which is impossible for me to pay tickets and accomodation and then what if i didnt like them or found them expensive  i cant waste more money this time and intended to be more careful because this maybe my last trial  keep me updated and if you need anything just ask me.Good luck Selena


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Shabib,
I don't like this going to Kharkov without seeing contracts too. We had bought flight tickets, but today we got information from airlines, that they cancelled one of the flights in our flight connection. And we were able to cancel our booking. So we did. And now we don't have this pressure, that we already paid for tickets, and not everything is great with LVF. So I think we will not go there in October. I asked about information in Intersono (they are expensive indeed) and New Life in Georgia (surprisingly cheap). But I also asked my Georgian friend who goes to Georgia in the middle of October to get some information about surrogacy there. Hope he will find something interesting, and giving us some comfort. If not - i just really dont know where to start the program, so very bad news I've read over here New search for agencies, opinions, clinics < sigh >. Please keep me updated about your experience with New Life. Wish you all the best in your way!


----------

